# Need independant Auto Adjuster



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I need an experienced indepedant auto adjuster for provide expert appraisal of auto before and after damages sustained by professional detailer. "Reasonable" fee paid of course.

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there anything that my wife can help with...Auto Adjuster w/State Farm for 30+ years


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Tunaman:

I actually need someone to inspect the vehicle and provide an expert opinion as to the value of the vehicle before and after the damages. Maybe your wife knows someone in the area?

Thanks,


----------

